# Bogwoods TMC Signature 60cm "Shrimp Heaven"



## bogwood

Here are few pics of my TMC signature scape at 8 months.

Its been designed with shrimp in mind, with a selction of smaller plants and mosses. Its for keeping my shrimp not breeding as i have specialist breeding tanks for that.

Tank:  TMC tank and white cabinet 600mm x 450mm x 300mm
Light:  TMC 1500ND Tile on white TMC arms. and Controller
Filter: Eheim 350T with Eheim pro pipework/spraybar,and Pre Filter.
CO2: Pressurized CO2 with in tank diffuser. (1 bps)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Ferts: Tropica Premium, 10ml weekly.

*Tank Parameters:*
22c Temp, PH 6.5, GH 5, TDS 130, Eheim LPH 1050
40% WC weekly.

*Plants:*
Eleocharis Sp mini
Althernathera Reinecki mini red
Ammania sp. Bonsai
Ranunculus Innudatus
Hydrocotyle Tripartita "Japan"
Mosses - Various Spikey, Willow, etc
Limnogium Laevigatium floating .

*Livestock:*
CRS, 150 approx
Ottos, 4
Rasbora 24
Amano Shrimp, 3

Pictures:

photo 4 by awhsjh, on Flickr


photo 1 by awhsjh, on Flickr


photo 5 by awhsjh, on Flickr


photo 3 by awhsjh, on Flickr


photo 2 by awhsjh, on Flickr


photo 3 by awhsjh, on Flickr

Cheers
Bogwood


----------



## andyh

Looks very healthy, and there is no way u keep that cabinet that clean all the time!!


----------



## Alastair

Great sense of depth youve created. Really like it. If it wasnt for the shrimp on the back glass the tank appears to go on and on. Really nice


----------



## Ian Holdich

Fantastic! 

To be found on a ukaps Facebook page ferry shortly.


----------



## bogwood

andyh said:


> Looks very healthy, and there is no way u keep that cabinet that clean all the time!!


Anything looks clean compared to yours MR H.


Alastair said:


> Great sense of depth youve created. Really like it. If it wasnt for the shrimp on the back glass the tank appears to go on and on. Really nice


Thank you, very kind comments............. The guilty shrimp has been destroyed.


Ian Holdich said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> To be found on a ukaps Facebook page ferry shortly.


Cheers, sounds good, but what is Facebook?


----------



## tim

That's a lovely scape.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Really nice, I like the Frogbit. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Barryg

Really nice mate , I have the same tank. 
Cheers.


----------



## Gary Nelson

That really nice, the shrimp look fab! What sort of power and duration do you run the tile at?


----------



## Dan Wiggett

Same tank also, looks lovely, nice job and nice shrimp


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Lovely tank fella, do you find they breed at all with co2?  I appreciate that isnt the aim but curious...


----------



## bogwood

tim said:


> That's a lovely scape.


Thanks Tim.


dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Really nice, I like the Frogbit.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Appreciated, the Frogbit has turned out really amazing, looks great around the moss, and can it grow, but so easy to keep in shape.


Barryg said:


> Really nice mate , I have the same tank.
> Cheers.


Ive been very happy with the Signature Tank/cabinet and led with white brackets.


Gary Nelson said:


> That really nice, the shrimp look fab! What sort of power and duration do you run the tile at?


Hi Garry.
The tile runs at 70%, and including the ramp up and down of 30 mins each side is on for a total of 7hrs.
I started at 45%, bringing it up gradually, over several months.


Splinun said:


> Same tank also, looks lovely, nice job and nice shrimp


They seem to be very popular tanks, shrimps are my own, so im very happy with them.So tame and friendly, can spend hours watching their antics.


Iain Sutherland said:


> Lovely tank fella, do you find they breed at all with co2?  I appreciate that isnt the aim but curious...


Good question. But i don't know the answer, as they are not yet old enough, probably another month. It will be interesting to see if any shrimplets appear.
To keep them happy, im very careful with fertts, and CO2.
Up to now i i have only bred shrimps in dedicated tanks , with no CO2, min fert, and no fish, and as you know works well.
cheers.


----------



## bridgey_c

Very nice Al! stunning in the flesh too..

beautiful shrimp and those oto's look fantastic, award winning standard I'd say, lol


----------



## MarineHart

Looking very good indeed for a planted tank!


----------



## bogwood

MarineHart said:


> Looking very good indeed for a planted tank!


Coming from you,{marine NUT} a compliment indeed. Thanks.


----------



## Edvet

Looks nice!


----------



## andyh

I have to admit i am tempted by the TMC lights, they are nice and the brackets are very tidy.


----------



## Ruke

This tank is very nice well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie X

Fantastic, looks so natural.


----------



## Robbie X

Quick question, how do you adjust the brightness of the tile and get it to ramp up and down? Can the same be done with the TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima Tile? The reason I ask is I'm planing on setting up the same tank but with the mentioned tile.


----------



## bogwood

Robbie X said:


> Quick question, how do you adjust the brightness of the tile and get it to ramp up and down? Can the same be done with the TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima Tile? The reason I ask is I'm planing on setting up the same tank but with the mentioned tile.


Hi.
Bought the TMC add on controller with it, i assume it will work with what your planning, just check first with your dealer.
cheers


----------



## Robbie X

Cheers Bogwood


----------



## antanas333

Another one goes in to favourite tanks.Congrats!


----------



## psantos

Wow, beautiful scape!!


----------



## sonicninja

Yeah have to agree, like a slice of nature. Very inspiring.


----------



## bogwood

Thanks all for your kind comments.

The tank is continuing to run well, all seems in perfect balance.
Weekly water changes of 40%, a careful pruning, and 10 shots of tropica fert.
The CRS are growing well, and some very interesting ones, hard to be exact, but probably 150 of them.

Cheers


----------



## Archie

Stunning oasis. The scale of every element is just right.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Very nice set up. In fact I have been wondering what if any set up would I do next and that there is exactly what I was thinking of an ultimate set up.


----------

